# Cat and Mouse!!!



## warthog (Oct 12, 2010)

This morning I noticed 2 of my 3 cats with a small mouse, as usual the cats and playing around with it, as is the wont of cats.

Along came one of the chickens, stole the mouse from between the cats paws ran away and ate it, gone in seconds.


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 12, 2010)

I had a chicken do that with a snake.   Took it from the cat and ran.  Chickens will eat ANYTHING!   Mine were cleaning up after the goat butchering this weekend.  If chickens were 3 feet tall they would be very dangerous.

The cats used bring mice up from the basement to play with and my greyhound would steal the mice from them.  It was disturbing the first time watching the mouse's tail still wiggling, hanging out of the greyhound's mouth.  

We don't have any mice in the house anymore.   My aunt wants me to bring the greyhounds over to clear the rabbits out of her hay barn.


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Oct 12, 2010)

I've found that our chickens are better mousers than our cats. They always find and kill them. It seems strange, but chickens are actually carnivors.


----------



## warthog (Oct 12, 2010)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I had a chicken do that with a snake.   Took it from the cat and ran.  Chickens will eat ANYTHING!   Mine were cleaning up after the goat butchering this weekend.  If chickens were 3 feet tall they would be very dangerous.




3 feet tall, it really donesn't bear thinking about, they would wrek havoc


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Oct 12, 2010)

I've seen a chicken that was close to three feet tall. He was over waist hight. some of the brahmas, jersey giants, and orpingtons can be absolutely huge.

This one was the size of a small turkey.

What about a six foot tall chicken the size of an emu. Lucky for us emus are veggy eaters.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Oct 12, 2010)

warthog said:
			
		

> This morning I noticed 2 of my 3 cats with a small mouse, as usual the cats and playing around with it, as is the wont of cats.
> 
> Along came one of the chickens, stole the mouse from between the cats paws ran away and ate it, gone in seconds.


Good girl!!! She showed them how it was done!!!!


----------



## warthog (Oct 12, 2010)

TheSheepGirl said:
			
		

> I've seen a chicken that was close to three feet tall. He was over waist hight. some of the brahmas, jersey giants, and orpingtons can be absolutely huge.
> 
> This one was the size of a small turkey.
> 
> What about a six foot tall chicken the size of an emu. Lucky for us emus are veggy eaters.


Whoooooooooa don't go there, scary stuff


----------



## warthog (Oct 12, 2010)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> warthog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Oct 12, 2010)

thats chickens for ya! no fooling around with them! wow!  great story warthog!


----------



## Calliopia (Oct 13, 2010)

When we find mouse nests in the garage we toss em to the chickens.  

  You'd have thought it was Christmas and their birthday all rolled into one and dipped in chocolate.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Oct 14, 2010)

Calliopia said:
			
		

> When we find mouse nests in the garage we toss em to the chickens.
> 
> You'd have thought it was Christmas and their birthday all rolled into one and dipped in chocolate.


Its pretty bad when the chickens become better mousers than the cats???        Darn cats!!!


----------



## warthog (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah maybe I should trade in the cats for more chickens.  Nah don't think so, love my cats and the chickens.


----------



## Beekissed (Oct 14, 2010)

I had a lady tell me today that I was cruel for letting my cats hunt for wild game because they may get a disease that way that could possibly kill them.  

Said a friend of hers in Newport News had to pay over a $1000 to get her kitty well after just such an incident.  Said her cat is like a baby to her and she would NEVER let it eat a mouse!!!!  
















I think I said some things she didn't like......


----------



## freemotion (Oct 14, 2010)

Remember the story of my dog and the rat and the chicks?  Me dancing around my suburban backyard in a skirt, waving my arms and yelling to my dog, "KILL IT!  KILL IT!! KILL IT!!!!!  GOOD DOG!"


----------



## warthog (Oct 15, 2010)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> I had a lady tell me today that I was cruel for letting my cats hunt for wild game because they may get a disease that way that could possibly kill them.
> 
> Said a friend of hers in Newport News had to pay over a $1000 to get her kitty well after just such an incident.  Said her cat is like a baby to her and she would NEVER let it eat a mouse!!!!
> 
> ...




I'm sure she'll get over it. Poor cat.

Yesterday, I noticed one of mine that looked like he was trying to get to the back of the sofa.  So I walked over to pull it out for him, thinking perhaps there was a spider about or something.

No, there he was in the corner with a gecko (sp) in his mouth all I could see was the back legs and tail as he crunched and swallowed.


----------



## Beekissed (Oct 15, 2010)

This lady actually slaps her cat in the head when he catches something..then takes it away.  Poor cat, indeed!  

A gecko?  Now that would certainly add variety to a cat's diet!


----------



## warthog (Oct 15, 2010)

Ah poor cat, I just wish it was big enough to slap her back.  I think I would.

The poor thing is only following it's natural instincts.  I know a lot of people get upset about cats hunting, but that's what cats do, if it's something that offends you, then don't have cats.

 I don't know, maybe my thought processes are just too simplistic.


----------



## Beekissed (Oct 16, 2010)

Nope...its called common sense...which isn't so common anymore.

  Cats are fantastically designed to hunt their natural prey, they are also wonderful nocturnal predators....I feel so sorry for the cats that have to stay inside all the time.  What an abbreviated lifestyle for them!  

To stalk, catch, eat their own prey, to slide through the fields and woods as the shadows they are, to scratch a tree, climb a tree, nap on a sunny haystack....all of these things are such integral parts of being a cat that I can't imagine not letting my cats live it.  

Same with dogs....pretty much a good part of their whole world is based on scenting conditions and what they smell from their environment.  How in the world can they do this in a contained environment? 

 Sure, they will live and seemingly live well, but the enriched life of a true outside dog won't be an option.   They will not be scenting the air on a crisp winter night, bounding out of their house at the least disturbance of their territory and leaping together in sheer joy, silhoutted in the dawn light over a blanket of pristine new snow.  

I could never take that from my dogs, no matter how much I want them to live inside with me and to live a long life....what is a long life if it has no true living in it?  

Life in a cage, no matter how warm, fluffy and comfortable, is still life in a cage.  

Not popular opinions in today's world but they are mine and I stand fast to them.


----------



## warthog (Oct 16, 2010)

Beekissed, so true.  I agree totally. 

I think I may have mentioned this before, one of our dogs we got from the neighbours of friends, who were going to have him put down because he started having seizures.  We said to our friends don't let them do this, ring us we will come and get him.

He his a four year old German Shepherd X, all it takes is one pill a day, a cost of 12 bucks a month, how can you put a dog down for that.

Anyhow he now lives in 28 acres of bush with two other dogs, they all get along and he thoroughly enjoys it, hunting and chasing to his heart content.

Yes he will from time to time still have the odd seizure, and either that, his medication or both with shorten his life, but he can have a good life for a long time.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Oct 16, 2010)

warthog said:
			
		

> Ah poor cat, I just wish it was big enough to slap her back.  I think I would.
> 
> The poor thing is only following it's natural instincts.  I know a lot of people get upset about cats hunting, but that's what cats do, if it's something that offends you, then don't have cats.
> 
> I don't know, maybe my thought processes are just too simplistic.


Not simplistic at all!!!  I wish more people would think this way!!  They are complicating things when they try to make a cat a human.???..Poor cat..That just seems against the laws of nature...

My guys are here..1st cuz I love them...but they gots jobs..I dont want mice, rats, snakes or any other things running around my feed bins or chicken houses or barn...so they take care of business for us...

Cant live on this farm without working!!!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Oct 16, 2010)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> what is a long life if it has no true living in it?


Nicely said!!!


----------

